
JQuery Selectors - jwilliams
http://codylindley.com/jqueryselectors/
======
Hexstream
There's some controls I can't get at on the bottom right =/

Is 1024x768 considered totally obsolete by some?

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
I started using a Netbook over the weekend, with a screen resolution of
1024x600.

Wow. There needs to be some real UI work done to make the web navigable at
that size.

(Ubuntu + Firefox, I need to find something more conserving of real estate.)

~~~
modoc
Man, all you people with Netbooks are going to make a lot of designers
miserable. :)

Designing information presentation and navigation for complex applications
gets a lot easier with more pixels, and a lot harder with less. I've been
really hoping browser average resolution stats keep going up.

~~~
bprater
I use an iPhone and don't have these issues.

